# Japanese F-35 Crash



## AWP (Apr 9, 2019)

It looks like the pilot didn't make it out. The wreckage was found preventing (hopefully) other nations from recovering some of the tech. Japanese F-35's are grounded, no word on the American fleet as yet.

Japanese F-35A Has Gone Missing Over The Pacific Ocean (Updated) 

Blue skies.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 9, 2019)

Very sad to read this.  It comes just weeks after they stood down their fleet of F-4's. 

You Have To Watch This Crazy Cool Video Of The Last JASDF F-4EJ “OJIRO” Phantoms Of The 302nd Squadron


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 10, 2019)

AWP said:


> It looks like the pilot didn't make it out. The wreckage was found preventing (hopefully) other nations from recovering some of the tech. Japanese F-35's are grounded, no word on the American fleet as yet.
> 
> Japanese F-35A Has Gone Missing Over The Pacific Ocean (Updated)
> 
> Blue skies.


Japanese assembled F-35, IIRC this particular plane is the first one assembled in Japan.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 10, 2019)

RIP and Blue Skies to the F35 pilot.



Ooh-Rah said:


> Very sad to read this.  It comes just weeks after they stood down their fleet of F-4's.
> 
> You Have To Watch This Crazy Cool Video Of The Last JASDF F-4EJ “OJIRO” Phantoms Of The 302nd Squadron




And thanks @Ooh-Rah ... I freakin love F4s.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 10, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> And thanks @Ooh-Rah ... I freakin love F4s.


For sure.  I grew up near an airbase in the 80’s and those suckers would fly over our house all summer!


----------



## CQB (Apr 10, 2019)

JSF, what a dodgy piece of shite.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 12, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Very sad to read this.  It comes just weeks after they stood down their fleet of F-4's.
> 
> You Have To Watch This Crazy Cool Video Of The Last JASDF F-4EJ “OJIRO” Phantoms Of The 302nd Squadron


The operating cost for those F-4s today must've been outrageous.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 12, 2019)

CQB said:


> JSF, what a dodgy piece of shite.


Why?


----------



## CQB (Apr 18, 2019)

There’s more than enough open source info out there to answer that. It would need a seperate thread.


----------

